

Affiliate Platform for SaaS (that's not a mockup) - sradu
http://www.2performant.com

======
sradu
I had no idea there was an interesteon HN for what I am doing. Even though HN
is my favorite place to hang out.

The previous mockup post showed people could find this cool.

This is the Hacker Friendliest solution that's out there, made with Hacker
love.

~~~
sradu
Also, we're building an App Store on top of it. If you want to try it out let
me know.

